# want to buy epson inkjet R series or epson laser jet printer



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

i want to buy a new printer for printing a film for silkscreen..for your information i use tracing paper as film and lexmark z605 printer until it broke down..so i want to but an epson printer...but don't know which one to choose...either epson inkjet R series or epson laser jet printer...can someone please help me which one is the best quality for film making using tracing paper...and one more info...i want to buy a A3 paper printer...


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

please anyone...help me with thing...i really need someone to give their opinion...okay...


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

aloooo...anybody there....


----------



## andrew625 (May 3, 2008)

you used tracing paper? wtf? did that even let uv through?


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

i did not use uv light to make block...i use normal florescences light at home...five rows of light...yeahh...it can pass trough the tracing paper...i can minimize my cost by using tracing paper


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

check out the epson 1400

I use it and have been very happy. 


good luck!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

stooky.design said:


> i want to buy a new printer for printing a film for silkscreen.
> 
> i want to but an epson printer...but don't know which one to choose.


Epson printers suitable for making screen printing positives on coated film.
EPSON Printers for making Screen Printing Positives

Size matters. You can buy six 13" Epson 1400 for the cost of one Epson 4880's.


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

i can not find epson 1400 in www.epson.com.my...maybe not available in my country..


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

You will have to choose an R1800 or R1900 from the printers I saw on the Epson Malaysia site.


Epson


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Get an HP 9800, save your money and headaches that come with the epsons.


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

ok..i have see epson r1800 and r1900...i think that's kind of printer i want to buy...i hope they can be install bulk system..try to survey printer shop around my town...so (Get an HP 9800, save your money and headaches that come with the epsons)...what kind of problem that epson printer always occur?


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Clogged ink heads! When u put a new cartridge in an HP it has a new ink head in the cartridge. When the epson works it does a nice job.....when its working. I have a HP 1220 (discontinued) works great, wouldn't use an epson if you payed me. The HPs have to be matched with the correct film and settings, but once you have it dialed in it is NICE.


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

JMD said:


> Clogged ink heads! When u put a new cartridge in an HP it has a new ink head in the cartridge. When the epson works it does a nice job.....when its working. I have a HP 1220 (discontinued) works great, wouldn't use an epson if you payed me. The HPs have to be matched with the correct film and settings, but once you have it dialed in it is NICE.


i see...i also have hp officejet 4355 all-in-one printer for my fax and phone...it is true what you say...but i prefer to have bulk system install in my printer to minimize the cost...and complain from my customer that when i use hp printer to make film especially when making logo...it is not sharp enough and the fine line not as good as when i use my lexmark z605


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

JMD said:


> Clogged ink heads! When u put a new cartridge in an HP it has a new ink head in the cartridge.
> 
> When the epson works it does a nice job.....when its working. I have a HP 1220 (discontinued) works great, wouldn't use an epson if you payed me.
> 
> The HPs have to be matched with the correct film and settings, but once you have it dialed in it is NICE.


My Epson experience is different. I have left my Epson 2200 or R1800 untouched for months. Before I print I clean the nozzles a few times and print. It does improve performance to use the printer regularly.

What are the correct film and settings you have had success with?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

stooky.design said:


> ok..i have see epson r1800 and r1900...i think that's kind of printer i want to buy...i hope they can be install bulk system.


The most significant change when Epson introduced the R1900 was a change in the cartridge system making it very difficult to install a bulk ink system by changing the way the chip prevents resetting.

Investigate alternate ink systems and whether or not they will be opaque enough for screen making before you buy.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Richard, I am using a HP 1220c with waterproof film, the only setting is picking Tansparencies for media. I was getting a little discusted at one point but found out I had the wroong film. This unit has been discontinued, the 9800 is $300 but the settings and film are a little trickier. FIlmsource IJ-2700 has been told to me by people who use it that it works well, setting differ from users, but generally media is set to photo, (or Trans), dpi max, satur increase and ink increase. There is alot written about the 9800 on the screenprinters forum, just do a search for HP 9800 and HP9800. Hope that helps


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

sorry i beng offline for few days...i see that epson r1900 can not be attach with bulk system but r1800 can...i use tracing paper as film...it is chip...for 125pcs A4 of tracing paper i only pay RM25....in US dollar about $8...yes..it will spoil if it contact with water...but it worth to use tacing paper...very cheap...light can penatrate the film and quality is good to...


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just an FYI but the epson "can" be fitted with a CIS. I have one on my 1900.


----------



## Drandon (Mar 14, 2008)

I have used a C-88 (upgraded to 120), R1400, and an R1800. All work exceptionally well. The only problem with the 88-120 is that they're 8.5x11 only, which means you'll have to do some splicing for larger images.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

stooky.design said:


> i want to buy a new printer for printing a film for silkscreen..for your information i use tracing paper as film and lexmark z605 printer until it broke down..so i want to but an epson printer...but don't know which one to choose...either epson inkjet R series or epson laser jet printer...can someone please help me which one is the best quality for film making using tracing paper...and one more info...i want to buy a A3 paper printer...


i use tracing paper too for some of my jobs (also, sometimes regular bond paper with a little bit of technique added). i have epson R1800, and i bought it for $500 (and a $100 rebate later)... it can print 13x44.. but i have only tried up to 12x18. i print on tracing paper no problem at all.


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

frankiko said:


> i use tracing paper too for some of my jobs (also, sometimes regular bond paper with a little bit of technique added). i have epson R1800, and i bought it for $500 (and a $100 rebate later)... it can print 13x44.. but i have only tried up to 12x18. i print on tracing paper no problem at all.


do you buy epson R1800 online?...only $500=RM1600?the prize that i ask here about RM2300=$718.75 ...more expensive....ok..tq for the information...yes...using tracing paper is more effectively to reduce your cost...is that right...it cost only RM0.25=$0.08 ...


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

stooky.design said:


> do you buy epson R1800 online?...only $500=RM1600?the prize that i ask here about RM2300=$718.75 ...more expensive....ok..tq for the information...yes...using tracing paper is more effectively to reduce your cost...is that right...it cost only RM0.25=$0.08 ...


i bought my R1800 from epson directly. i was so tempted to buy used from eBay but i had some doubt.

yes, using tracing paper is very cost effective. good to use on less detailed artwork, big bold lettering, etc....

i am pretty sure there are some less expensive printers out there that can print on 11x17... just make sure to test them before you buy it. goodluck!

btw, what currency is RM?


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

tq for the information RM meant Ringgi Malaysia. now i think RM1=RM3.20 or more.http://www.stookydesign.blogspot.com


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

stooky.design said:


> tq for the information RM meant Ringgi Malaysia. now i think RM1=RM3.20 or more.http://www.stookydesign.blogspot.com


apakabar!... 
i often eat malaysian food here in canada.. love it...roti..sambal..char kway teow..
cool designs you got there stooky.... chantik!


----------



## stooky.design (Mar 13, 2008)

frankiko said:


> apakabar!...
> i often eat malaysian food here in canada.. love it.


khabar baik....terima kasih...hehe...you often eat malaysian food in canada?ohhh...I'm surprise a little bit..what food did you eat? "nasi lemak"?


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

send me a quick email here stooky.... [email protected]... i can give you more info on some other technique that you might want to try to save more on your screen printing....


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

mb7387 said:


> Just an FYI but the epson "can" be fitted with a CIS. I have one on my 1900.


Where did you get a bulk ink system for the new R1900?


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

RichardGreaves said:


> Where did you get a bulk ink system for the new R1900?


InkRepublic - R2880 CIS, 3880 CIS, 3800 CIS, R1900 CIS, R2400 CIS, R1800 CIS, R800 CIS, R280 CIS, 1400 CIS, C120 CIS If you have questions, Amanda over there is excellent.


----------

